# Sky pulling fast one - WATCH OUT everyone!!



## 00lk (16 Dec 2011)

I had a Sky+ box and recently got a Sky HD box and rang Sky to code my viewing card into the new box. I have been a sky customer for years and was locked into a €27/month deal (receiving; basic + news + documentaries + entertainment packs)

I asked the Sky Agent if there were any deals on at the moment and she said I could have Sky Sports for 3mths for half price. Being a big sports fan I was happy to go for this. I got my December bill about 10 days later and saw it was €56 !! Surprised by this I rang Sky to find out the story. 

Turns out that Sky have now changed around their packages and offer a €25 Basic and €33 Entertainment Extra package..... so for some reason the Sky Agent took me off my €27/month locked in price and put me on the €33 new package (for the same channels I had all along) and added Sports for half price. 

Basically when I remove the sports after 3mths I'll be back at €33 instead of the €27 I was paying all along. What makes it worse is Sky say they can't put me back on the old €27 plan cause it's "not there" anymore. What a Joke! 

I rang Cork who told me ring Scotland... Scotland told me to send an email on the sky website... the website told me they'd be back in 48hrs... that was 3days ago. The Sky Agents I've called since admit that the original agent may have made a mistake and the phone call should be reviewed but I'm still getting pushed around and getting nowhere!! 

Any advice guys?  Besides cancellation !


----------



## serotoninsid (16 Dec 2011)

Do you pay by visa/mastercard c.c. or debit card?  If so, then you should first utilise the sky complaints process - preferrably via email or written - so it's down in black and white.  When you exhaust that, then get in contact with the issuing bank where you got your credit/debit card from.  Don't let this roll on for too long -as I would imagine there's a limitation on the duration in which a chargeback can be initiated.

Maybe put in a call to the consumer agency - they should be able to advise.  Basically, you were 'mis-sold' on this -and all the implications of availing of the 'deal' were not outlined to you.


Bottom line - I don't see any problem in getting this reversed in principle.  However, you can be sure that there will be a bit of hoop jumping involved - and it will test your perseverance!


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2011)

Are you getting HD channels, or is it just a replacement HD box with standard channels?

When I took sky HD during the summer the extra cost on top of the old package (also €27 per month) is an extra €15 per month.  I'm not sure what is charged on top of the new packages, but I'm sure that HD isn't being given for nothing.


----------



## Sandals (17 Dec 2011)

Recently our sky box died, rang Sky and said could be off no help. Rang them two days later and said we couldnt afford to get our own engineer and so we wanted to cut off sky (after 8 years approx). put though three different people and eventually an irish lad, no problem, that saturday a Sky engineer out and new box with remote for free. 

Play hard ball with them.


----------



## 00lk (17 Dec 2011)

*serotoninsid*; I'm paying DD from my current a/c. I sent an email through the 'contact us' section on the Sky Ireland Website, where they guarentee a reply in 48hrs ! (4 days ago). Consumer Agency.. hadn't thought of that one thanks.

*gipimann*; I'm only getting the Free to Air HD channels (BBC etc) I didn't ask nor receive the HD package.

*Sandals*; Probably my next option thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (17 Dec 2011)

00lk said:


> *serotoninsid*; I'm paying DD from my current a/c. I sent an email through the 'contact us' section on the Sky Ireland Website, where they guarentee a reply in 48hrs ! (4 days ago). Consumer Agency.. hadn't thought of that one thanks.


Nevertheless, the line (quite rightly) that you will be taking is that you have been miss-sold on something.  Invite them to review the phone conversation you had at the time with their representative (seeing as they record calls).  It would be best if you actually send them a proper email.  Those contact us forms are a bit of a cop out (for the vendor) - it's hard for you to prove that you have sent in a query/complaint - as they don't leave the sender with any confirmation.


----------



## pudds (17 Dec 2011)

I think Sky dropped 'extra charges' for HD channels recently!


----------



## ajapale (17 Dec 2011)

serotoninsid said:


> ..... It would be best if you actually send them an proper email....



In an ideal world it would be better again to correspond by old fashioned snail mail. Does any one know their address?


----------



## gipimann (17 Dec 2011)

pudds said:


> I think Sky dropped 'extra charges' for HD channels recently!



Not according to their website - although there is "3 months free" offer for customers at the moment (sign up for Sky +HD for 12 months and get the first 3 months of HD subscription free).

http://www.sky.com/ireland/bundles-offers/featured/


----------



## Guest125 (29 Dec 2011)

Pudds,Sky dropped the extra charge for the HD multi-room. Originally when on a multi-room package and you upgraded to HD you were charged €15 per box per month which was a bit saucy. Now its just an extra €15 pm.


----------



## iscritto (29 Dec 2011)

Call back and cancel...  they will send you the "cancel" team and hey presto you will get a discount if you dont cancel !!!!


----------

